# Half Free Morels



## jason09

Found a hillside full of these. Not too familiar with this type, I know I can eat them but anyone have input if they are worth picking and if so cooking tips? Much appreciated


----------



## moreless

Like eating a corn caught lake Vermilion Bullhead.
You can eat them

But I recommend soaking them in milk, throwing out the mushroom
The drinking the milk.

Much more tasty

JVB


----------



## tundraking

MoreLess,
Sounds like you ate wrinkled thimble caps... They look like a half free, but don't taste so good.


----------



## citiescities

I've never found a half-free in MN. Are they common?


----------



## growfindexplore

Just found my first couple of Half Frees last weekend. Really small and fragile. I cut them in half to help ID them, and I believe 2 of the 3 were half free and the other possibly a Verpa. The caps were all so small that I couldn't determine the connection point to the stem so I didn't feel comfortable giving them a 100% ID'd. Versus edible morels, I wouldn't describe them as "common" (3 vs. 350 last weekend), but certainly not impossible. if many were found and positively ID'd, I'd give them a taste, but they are so small and delicate you'd need a ton of them to make anything with.


----------

